# What a lovely pair.....



## oldscrote (Feb 17, 2015)

....Well a lovely pair of gate lodges







Known as Kilmersdon Gate lodges these are to be found in the depths of darkest Somerset
they are grade 2 listed and are on the Buildings at risk register 

http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-267921-kilmersdon-lodges-gate-piers-and-gates-k

http://risk.english-heritage.org.uk...=0&pn=1&st=a&ctype=all&crit=Kilmersdon+Lodges

http://risk.english-heritage.org.uk...=0&pn=1&st=a&ctype=all&crit=Kilmersdon+Lodges

I didn't get into the site due to a lot of barbed wire and me being an unfit fat old flubba wubba but I think the following photos give a reasonable idea of the general state of the poor things











I was surprised at how well the edges of the stone work had survived the ravages of time































one of the gate pillars


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 17, 2015)

A nice little find these. I couldn't get into a location recently due to an expanding waistline so I can empathise completely.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 17, 2015)

Just playing with street view and found out why I hadn't spotted them before






The buildings are completely buried in the undergrowth to the left and right of the track just beyond the gate


----------



## smiler (Feb 17, 2015)

Very Nice, Thanks


----------



## krela (Feb 18, 2015)

Very nice, but I was expecting to see coconuts.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2015)

Corr blimey what a pair! 
They're brilliant, perfectly proportioned and designed besides their size! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pilot (Feb 18, 2015)

I once saw two gatehouses like this converted into a split site home. Living area one side, bedroom area the other. Beautifully done too. Bigger than these two though....oops rambling again, time for the medication.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sweet,beautiful design.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments good people.I've been driving past the lodges for the past 40 years without knowing they were there,so when I took a customer out that way on Sunday it came as somewhat of a surprise to see what had been unearthed.


----------



## King Al (Feb 18, 2015)

phwoar lovely pair spotted there oldscrote!!


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 22, 2015)

Mine are better 
Lovely pictures


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 22, 2015)

LadyPandora said:


> Mine are better
> 
> 
> That made me giggle


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2015)

Loving these Scrote, very ornate!


----------

